# USC Exact Deadline - Does anyone know the exact time/ time zone of the USC Nov 15th deadline? (Help!!!!!)



## CJR (Nov 14, 2020)

Does anyone know the exact time/ time zone of the USC Nov 15th deadline? Somebody just said are you sure it’s not “by the 15th” aka midnight of the 14th (tonight) and now I’m panicking but I don’t see an exact time anywhere. Please help !!!!


----------



## llueve (Nov 14, 2020)

CJR said:


> Does anyone know the exact time/ time zone of the USC Nov 15th deadline? Somebody just said are you sure it’s not “by the 15th” aka midnight of the 14th (tonight) and now I’m panicking but I don’t see an exact time anywhere. Please help !!!!


Hey, I'm logged into my SlideRoom App right now (Saturday Nov 14th at 3pm) and at the top it says "Due in ONE DAY and 11 hours" so it's due at 11:59pm tomorrow night.

I took a screenshot:


----------



## CJR (Nov 14, 2020)

Phew!!!!!!! I am so sleep deprived I should have just opened slide room — was looking on all their sites instead. Thank you so, so much


----------



## llueve (Nov 14, 2020)

CJR said:


> Phew!!!!!!! I am so sleep deprived I should have just opened slide room — was looking on all their sites instead. Thank you so, so much


Can definitely relate. Happy to help!


----------

